# Name our Legion Poll



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Quick reminder. The ?? talons poll will close tomorrow. Please, remember that all input from any user is appreciated.


----------



## Sonofmorris (Apr 1, 2007)

i know this is a bit late but


sons of hairesis

home planet could be called hairesis

wow flow of fluff coming to me now...

hairesis is greek for heresy by the way (technically along the lines of 'choose')

som


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry, the polls have been closed. :? 

You could write up some fluff for yourseldf and post it though!


----------



## Sonofmorris (Apr 1, 2007)

ah no problem, twas just a brainstorm anyway 

som


----------

